# Cataract & anterior vitrectomy



## seslinger (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi, would normally the anterior vitrectomy be considerd bundled with a cataract for Medicare?  Any imput would be appreciated.


----------



## ValerieR (Sep 9, 2009)

*Vitrectomy w/ cat surg*

The 67010 (vitrect) is bundled with 66984 and 66982 (extra-cap cat surg) per CCI edits, so our carrier doesn't allow it. I have billed the vitrectomy with the 66983 Intra-Capsular cat surg as that is not bundled and have been paid for that.


----------



## vpcats (Sep 10, 2009)

seslinger said:


> Hi, would normally the anterior vitrectomy be considerd bundled with a cataract for Medicare?  Any imput would be appreciated.




Routine Anterior vitrectomy is bundled with cataract surgery when it was performed to fix a vitreous prolapse situation during the cataract surgery.

If you knew in advance that you would have to do a anterior vitrectomy, and it is documented in your notes pre surgery, then you can bill separately.


----------



## seslinger (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you for all your help.


----------

